# Panic Button



## Packard

This site:  http://www.mazdaspeedforums.org/forum/f423/new-speed3-owner-columbus-ohio-53855/

uses the same software as WordReference.  They have a "Panic Button" and if you click that it automatically shifts you to a website of your choice (the default is Google search).

If you are posting at work (as some of us do) this would be an advantage.


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Packard,

Where on the linked page to you see a Panic Button?  Do you have to be a logged in member to see it?  Not visible to me.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I can't see it either..


----------



## ewie

Me neither ~ just a lot of boring drivel about cars and sh.


----------



## Packard

At the lower right hand corner of each post is a black square that says "Panic".  I see it.  If you cannot see it then maybe you have to register to do so.  But if you see the post, I think you just have to look in the lower right hand corner of each post to see the panic button.  You have an option to have it deliver you to any site you want.  It is very fast.  But of course perhaps Word Reference would not want to encourage any behavior that requires a panic button.  I, however, like the idea. 


Ewie--

Drivel is in the eye of the beholder.  I suspect that most readers of that forum would find much of what is written within these fora as a lot of drivel too.

Surprisingly there was a rather long thread complaining about the absence of good English within the fora.

But if your goal is to have a bad ass car that goes 155 mph, then you belong to a forum like this one.  (But don't ask me, I never had mine over 149.)


----------



## mkellogg

Packard, I always suspected that your username was related to cars.

I suggest finding a way to add a keyboard shortcuts to your browser, so you can do something like ctrl-w or alt-w to quickly switch to the WR dictionaries, for instance.


----------



## Packard

mkellogg said:


> Packard, I always suspected that your username was related to cars.
> 
> I suggest finding a way to add a keyboard shortcuts to your browser, so you can do something like ctrl-w or alt-w to quickly switch to the WR dictionaries, for instance.


 
That is nearly correct.  I named my German Shepherd Dog "Packard" after the advertising slogan for the car that said, "As a man that owns one."  (In this case, owns a German Shepherd Dog.)

When I signed up here I used my dog's name ("Packard") for my sign in.  I've used it for so long that it feels like it is mine.  I've moved on to another dog (old age claimed Packard), so one of my newer sign in names is "Cooler" (After the "Cooler King" from the "Great Escape" movie played by Steve McQueen.)  So if you come across a "Cooler" somewhere it might be me too.


----------



## Magic Rock

Back on topic?  I like the idea but you could always use a short-cut butto like what mkellogg said.


----------

